# £50 OFF Mahlkonig Tanzania Grinder



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Forum members will get £50 off Mahlkonig Tanzania grinder

Valid until 31.07.13

Please PM for a code

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20Tanzania%20Grinder


----------

